# October Crazy-Hip Replacement



## Baymule (Oct 5, 2020)

October has started with more than the usual amount of crazy that goes on in our lives. BJ is scheduled for hip replacement October 14 and is counting down. He is in pain, lurching around and very unhappy at being sidelined. The good news is that the doctor said that his recovery won't be near what it was for knee and shoulder replacement. That is good news, he will be able to get back in the swing of things sooner.

I had 45 Cornish Cross chickens, 15 were two weeks older. Slaughter date was NOW for the older CCX. I had 7 old laying hens to slaughter to make way for the 9 new pullets. So I called Neighbor Ron, offered him the laying hens for the freezer if he would come help slaughter them. He was happy to do so and we got them on their way to freezer camp at his house. I had given him 5 of the Cornish Cross chicks to raise and promised to help him slaughter them, so we did them next. I did this to teach him how to raise his own meat, he and his wife are both on disability. 

I had also promised Neighbor Russell 10 CCX in trade for him keeping and feeding the steer we bought from him until the pigs went to slaughter. So Ron said he would help slaughter 5 of those too. We got'er done! I had 5 to do for Neighbor Robert and still 5 to do for Russell. When Robert was supposed to come over to help butcher his, workmen showed up to do a job he had waited for weeks to get done, so BJ and I did it, plus 1 more of Russell's. Then yesterday we did the last 4 of Russell's and got them delivered to their freezer. Somewhere in the middle of all that, I picked 280 jalapenos from 6 plants. My pig customer wanted canned jalapeno slices plus 5 dozen fresh for poppers, so I canned 7 quarts of jalapeno slices and picked out 6 dozen for poppers, delivered the same day. Plus I did 4 loads of laundry, I was on a roll. BJ asked where I was getting all that energy and I told him I thought I was just so happy it wasn't slaughtering chickens! Whew! I can take a breather now. 

October 7, BJ goes for pre-registration, then a lunch that they provide, followed by a class on joint replacement. That sounds like an all day long appointment. 

October 9, we meet DD halfway to pick up the 3 grand daughters, then meet again October 12 to return them. BJ gets a day to recover before going to surgery. Doctor says that he will be up and on his feet just hours after surgery and can go home the next day. 

About the time he goes to surgery is when I need to butcher the remaining CCX. I may be a week or two late on that.......

Yesterday, I caught Sheba and Sentry chasing and mauling the 9 pullets. I got to them before they killed any, but 2 of the pullets were laying still in shock. I held them and revived the poor things. In the meantime, I locked Sheba and Sentry in the coop and the wrath of Hades descended upon them. I rolled up a paper feed sack and beat the crap out of both of them. Between my screaming, cussing and more screaming and their yelping like I poured hot boiling oil over them, we made quite a noise. I locked them both in a small pen after that and fed them there too. They usually come in the house every evening to eat, their privileges have been revoked. They are on lockdown and will attend the Class Of Non-Chicken Chasing until I am satisfied they have learned better and mended their evil ways. 

We went through a pack upheaval several months ago, the recipients of all that was the guineas. The dogs whittled them down to 1, plus Robert's that flew over here to escape a snake. Boy, that was a dumb move! I never could catch the dogs killing the guineas, I did catch then chasing a few times and all were soundly scolded. Well THAT didn't do any good. Sentry was always curiously absent when I found yet another dead guinea. Sneaky little bastard. Sheba would chase and was a clueless dummy when scolded. So yesterday, catching them both in the act was a good thing. I did catch Trip with 2 in the same day and went ballistic on him, like I never have. He spent 3 weeks locked up in the back yard and came out, deciding killing guineas wasn't so much fun after all. 

Sentry is the little kid that convinces all the other neighbor kids to throw eggs at cars, then hightails it home before the cops show up, leaving his cohorts in crime to take the heat. Catching him yesterday was vastly satisfying. Haha, gotcha' NOW! 

I need to get outside, do chores, and turn the sheep in the garden for fall clean up.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 5, 2020)

There must be something in the air - Belle got a chicken a week or so ago and she got the "whoop-a$$" treatment too. I saw her lunge after one a couple days later and after I reminded her of what happened to her the last time she went chicken hunting and she changed her mind, lol.

Prayers for BJ's upcoming surgery. I know you both will be glad to get it behind him!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 5, 2020)

yepper, October doesn't  look any better than  September,  2020 will come to a end and HOPEFULLY  2021 will be a much better year for everyone    
I parked the dogs outside area right next to the chicken area...they WILL learn to be good neighbors ( cuz I can see everything  from the back porch)....
Sure hope BJ has a easy recovery time with his hip (for your sake too) ...DH is just starting to be able to help with some things and I am thrilled to tears, way too much that needs to be done for only one old fart to do alone


----------



## Baymule (Oct 7, 2020)

Today we went to the pre-registration and a joint replacement class. It took most of the day, but now we just walk in on surgery day and hand them a slip of paper. It's done.

There was a young man, 41 years old, having hip replacement also. He used a walking stick, lurched from side to side and was in obvious pain. Me being the big mouth that I am, told him that he looked too young to be in such bad shape, what did he do to himself.  He said being a rodeo bull rider and jumping off roofs when he was a home builder. Yep, that'll do it.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 8, 2020)

We leave at 2:00 PM to drive to Cisco, TX to meet DD and pick up our granddaughters. That’ll be a 3 hour drive, maybe longer, we have to go through Dallas and Fort Worth. Then come back, should be home around 9-ish tonight. I’ll feed at daylight this morning then before we leave. Mainly concerned about the Cornish Cross, they have to EAT! I was out yesterday morning with s flashlight because we had to be at our appointment so early. Sheba barked at the flashlight, she didn’t like it. 

Another crazy day, but so worth it to see our girls!


----------



## chickens really (Oct 8, 2020)

2020 has been the crappers for everyone I think?  I hope 2021 is a better year...


----------



## Baymule (Oct 8, 2020)

chickens really said:


> 2020 has been the crappers for everyone I think?  I hope 2021 is a better year...


Literally in the crapper.  In the height of the toilet paper shortage, we found toilet paper in a town over an hour away, bought all we could, brought home and shared with some very happy neighbors.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 10, 2020)

Yesterday Dr office called, BJ has a urine infection and the blood they drew for testing clotted up and they couldn’t use it. So we had to go to the clinic for another blood draw, pick up prescription and come back home. Enjoying the girls!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 12, 2020)

We got home this evening at 5:30 from meeting DD and her husband to return their children to them. We had so much fun with them this weekend!

We made hand pies! I traced the 5 year olds hand on paper. I cut it out and we had a pattern. We rolled out pie crust dough and cut out hands. We put hands on a cookie sheet and put a spoon full of raspberry jam in the palm, then topped with another hand. We squeezed red food coloring on a small blob of dough, mashing it up to mix it up good. Then we made fingernails!








We made some dough squares, filled with raspberry jam, just because it was soooooo much easier. LOL then we rolled out more dough, the girls brushed it with melted butter, then sprinkled cinnamon sugar on it. We rolled it up and they cut it in slices. Yummy!







Their teacher at the day care they used to go to is pregnant and having a baby shower in a couple of weeks. DD ordered a present and the girls and I wrapped it up. Then both of them made her cards, laboriously copying letters to get the words right. How do ya like the fancy wrapping paper?








The 13 year old spent one night, then left to go stay at friends houses. So the 4 and 5 year old helped me pick out a Giant Pink Banana Squash to make a pumpkin pie.

We cut it in half, then cut the half in half, lengthwise. We scooped out the seeds to a chorus of THAT STINKS.









Then I had to peel it. I took a half and cut it in slices. A sharp knife soon removed the rind.









I cut the slices in chunks and put in a pot to simmer.









The other half I put cut side down in an aluminum pan. I added a little water and covered with foil to hold in the moisture and steam the squash done.









Then with some expert help, we scooped out the cooked squash.









Then we measured out a cup of squash and a cup of heavy cream. For the rest we followed Libbey’s pumpkin pie recipe. We poured it into a pie shell, home made pie crust, and baked it. Mmmmm it sure smelled good!

The little girls could hardly wait, but I told them they had to eat supper first. We made pizzas on flour tortillas with my home grown/made pizza sauce, pepperoni and cheese. Our son had come in and our hay guy delivered hay, mentioned that his wife was gone, so we invited him to supper. The grown ups got onions and jalapeños added to their pizzas.

Then the PIE!

It was delicious. Best pie ever.









The only criticism I can offer is that the water added in cooking made the squash purée too goopy. The other half of the squash, I roasted it dry, scooped out the squash and it is in the refrigerator. Haven’t had time to try it. We’ll see how that works and if it is thicker and not goopy.


----------



## Finnie (Oct 12, 2020)

It’s like we are living parallel lives, only you get more done than I do! 🤣


I had two of my grandchildren this weekend too! (Along with their parents.) And we started to make a squash pumpkin pie! Except we used a butternut squash, and I roasted both halves upside down in a pan. And scooped out the cooked squash. I got 4 cups, 2 in the freezer and 2 in the fridge waiting for me to make the rest of the pie. But my 3 yo grandson was occupied with other things, so we never got around to finishing it. They went home today, so I’ll have to make it alone and send him a picture of it.

I love having my grandchildren visit, and I know you do too!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 13, 2020)

@Finnie you roasted yours face down, I roasted mine face up. I think you had the better idea! I've never used a squash to make pie, so this was fun to do. 



Finnie said:


> It’s like we are living parallel lives, only you get more done than I do! 🤣
> 
> I love having my grandchildren visit, and I know you do too!



Isn't that funny! We both did the same thing this weekend!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 13, 2020)

good luck tomorrow with the surgery  BJ and Bay, hope he has a rapid recovery and is back to his normal self  so you both can enjoy your happy farm life together


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 13, 2020)

Add my Best Wishes!!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 13, 2020)

Add me to the list of folks wishing ya'll a successful surgery and a quick recovery!


----------



## Finnie (Oct 13, 2020)

Best wishes for BJ’s surgery from me, too!



Baymule said:


> I've never used a squash to make pie


Me neither! It’s really good!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 14, 2020)

Yesterday I stripped the bed, washed the mattress covers and bedspread, vacuumed everything, dusted, cleaned, put up all his shoes that he likes to leave in a row along the wall, cleaned the bathroom, shower, scrubbed everything. He will be on a walker, so I have to make sure he has a clear walkway.  He has a new Lazy Boy recliner with a handle to operate the footrest because his old recliner had a footrest he had to kick to close. Nothing to eat or drink since midnight. He showered in special soap last night. We are as ready as we can be. 

We have to be there at 8:15 this morning, surgery at 10:30. He will spend the night at the hospital and come home tomorrow. Home Health Care will be here Friday, then twice a week for 3 weeks, then outpatient therapy. 

I’ll grab a flashlight in a little while and go feed. Then change clothes, grab overnight bag and we’ll go. 

Here we go again!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 14, 2020)

You have a bunch of folks going with you.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 14, 2020)

BJ’s surgery went great, doctor said he’s going to need the other hip done too. He is in recovery now, the nurse will call me in about an hour. In the meantime I’ll practice my social distancing. Waiting rooms are bad enough, but with everyone all spaced out, heck, can’t even strike up a conversation with an equally bored person. Everybody is staring at their phones. Found a wall outlet, guess I’ll stare at my phone too. LOL LOL


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 14, 2020)

That's great that his surgery went well.  I guess you'll know the drill for the next one. I hope his recovery goes as smoothly. Do you know what they used for the joint? My sisters knees are titanium.

I found a reply I typed and forgot to hit send, it was a comment about your weekend with your girls. Sounded like a hoot and they will have some wonderful memories of the good times with their  grandparents.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 14, 2020)

Yep, titanium. He’s sitting in a chair watching TV, feeling pretty good. The glowing descriptions on the menu actually made us hopeful for a good meal. However, what showed up was obviously the cook having a bad night. Hospital food-you either give up and die or get the hell out as fast as you can. I promised him pork chops, okra and peas tomorrow night.


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 14, 2020)

Baymule said:


> However, what showed up was obviously the cook having a bad night. Hospital food-you either give up and die or get the hell out as fast as you can.



That's funny!


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 14, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Yep, titanium. He’s sitting in a chair watching TV, feeling pretty good. The glowing descriptions on the menu actually made us hopeful for a good meal. However, what showed up was obviously the cook having a bad night. Hospital food-you either give up and die or get the hell out as fast as you can. I promised him pork chops, okra and peas tomorrow night.



I was in the hospital a couple of times recently and I think you may be erring on the side of hopeful on that food....the menu sounded great at my hospital too.  I kid you not, it was the worst food ever each time a meal arrived.  I kept thinking that it couldn't get worse but it just kept doing so!   I found myself longing for hospital food from the past that I thought THEN was bad, but compared to this stuff was a gourmet offering of rare quality.   

I guess when they build the bigger, airier building and huge waiting rooms that one could land a plane in, they took the money from the dietary department.  

So glad the surgery was a success and that your hubs is feeling good!   Praise God!


----------



## Finnie (Oct 15, 2020)

So glad the surgery went well. Hope the coming home today goes well too.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 15, 2020)

Adding my very glad that the surgery was a success...I guess you all will have to come to Duke in NC.  Had fantastic food there.  Son got to eat at a reduced price for a couple of meals, and he even raved about it.  Tons of choices and didn't have anything that wasn't really, really good.  The rehab/retirement place I went after wasn't as good, but decent with several choices, if you didn't want the meal on the daily/weekly menu.  I would switch some of it.  Much more bland food but I've had alot worse.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Oct 15, 2020)

To funny on food the hospital I gave birth to the boys at actually had really good food. They even gave us ribeye steaks dinner to celebrate the boys arrival. I am Glad his.surgry went well. Praying for a speedy recovery


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm happy he is doing well.

The hospital where I had my shoulder worked on is one of the best places in Pulaski to eat.  Before the virus we used to go there quite a few times for lunch when we were in town.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 15, 2020)

We are home. They finally let him go a little after 2 PM. We had to go to the pharmacy, then we went to vote. I went in ad told them that my husband just got out of the hospital with a hip replacement, wanted to vote, but couldn't stand in line. So a nice lady brought the voting machine to the car and we both voted. We got home, got BJ inside and I went out to do chores. Came in, cooked supper-REAL food! 

Our granddaughters Face-time called us to see their Papaw. The 4 year old told our DD, "I  want to see Papaw's hip, I hope it's bloody."   He had to to show them the big long bandaid, but no blood. 

When we pulled up to our gate, Trip, Carson and PARIS ran to greet us. Paris tried to climb in BJ's lap when he opened the car door, she was glad to see him. She had dug a hole under the fence and came out of the side pasture. She had started on a hole under the gate to the horses, going somewhere only she knows. I was VERY glad that Sentry and Sheba were inside Pasture #1 and not out in the yard. Paris would have gone after Sheba and it would not have been good. Dog drama.


----------



## Finnie (Oct 15, 2020)

Yikes! I’m glad you didn’t come home to a dog tragedy.


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 16, 2020)

Glad you are home and well.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 16, 2020)

Glad you're home and things were ok.  I'm always a bit worried about what might happen when we're not home overnight.  I guess I'll get my chance to find out next week.  My DH will be having a procedure and will be hospitalized overnight.  Puppies have never slept outside.  I guess I can put them in the wire kennel in the backyard with a crate to sleep in.  They should be safe - but I can't guarantee they'll be happy, lol.


----------



## Ridgetop (Oct 16, 2020)

Glad to hear BJ is doing so well!  Loved the pix of hand pies.  I will try that with grandkids next time they come over,  Imagine you could do it with cookie dough too.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2020)

Ridgetop said:


> Glad to hear BJ is doing so well!  Loved the pix of hand pies.  I will try that with grandkids next time they come over,  Imagine you could do it with cookie dough too.



Funny you should say that about the cookies. I told BJ today that next time we have them, we’ll make sugar cookies and decorate them. LOL What great minds we have!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Glad you're home and things were ok.  I'm always a bit worried about what might happen when we're not home overnight.  I guess I'll get my chance to find out next week.  My DH will be having a procedure and will be hospitalized overnight.  Puppies have never slept outside.  I guess I can put them in the wire kennel in the backyard with a crate to sleep in.  They should be safe - but I can't guarantee they'll be happy, lol.



Momma Alpha Dog will be worried until she gets home to check on her puppies. I totally get that. We just can’t help it, we are the only ones that can care for our animals the right way. LOL LOL

I hope your husband’s procedure comes out for the good and he receives the improvement in his health that he is seeking.


----------



## Finnie (Oct 16, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> My DH will be having a procedure and will be hospitalized overnight.


Oh my! Best wishes for your husband’s procedure too!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2020)

I think by tomorrow I’ll be over my Hospital Hangover. 

Home health nurse came out and started the process, then the therapist came out, he will be back Monday. Both were impressed with BJs good health and strength. He won’t be down too long from this.


----------



## Finnie (Oct 16, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I think by tomorrow I’ll be over my Hospital Hangover.
> 
> Home health nurse came out and started the process, then the therapist came out, he will be back Monday. Both were impressed with BJs good health and strength. He won’t be down too long from this.


Yay! That’s great that he’s in such good health!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 16, 2020)

Glad the replacement went well. My how things have changed, replaced and out the door in 6 hours or so!


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 16, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I think by tomorrow I’ll be over my Hospital Hangover.
> 
> Home health nurse came out and started the process, then the therapist came out, he will be back Monday. Both were impressed with BJs good health and strength. He won’t be down too long from this.


----------



## Ridgetop (Oct 17, 2020)

Hope everyone stays healthy and any replacement surgeries go well for all of you (us) LOL.  Farmerjan are you next on the list after frustratedearthmother's DH?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 17, 2020)

My DH isn't having anything replaced, thank goodness. He's just having some additions.  He's  having a stent placement (or multiples) in his legs.  His joints are still moving pretty good - so far!


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 17, 2020)

Unfortunately, I have not found a dr that I "click" with like I did with the ankle dr.  The dr that did the knees for my PT's mom is in Maryland and he (pt) is very pleased with her progress.  It is only 2-3 hours away so very well within range.  I am thinking I am going to call and make an appt and go for a consultation.  There are a couple of Drs. here in Va that also do this Maako procedure.... The dr I like will not do both at the same time.  One reason is how long you are "under" anesthesia.  PT's mom op was 2 1/2 hours for BOTH.... and they "glue the incisions" rather than stitch and he says it makes less of a scar.  It took me 5 years and about a dozen different consultations to find the dr at Duke and I am SOOO Glad that I waited and found him.  The bad thing is the drs there also do not do both at the same time.  I want a once and done thing.... I had NO PAIN from the ankle.... numbness, tingley  sensations, but never any what I call pain.  Since the knees hurt so much, I thin k I know what pain is.... The ankle was worse pain than the knees although they are reaching the limit now.  I might even ask my PT if he would ask his mom if I could meet her and talk to her about it.....
I am also a little concerned about this whole Covid mess and the uptick in cases and what it will mean for rehab.  I want to go to a rehab like I did after the ankle for the 20 days or whatever the Medicare & supplement I have allows.... Let them get me up and going like with the ankle,  so that when I come home I can manage on my own.   It is important to me to have them get me up and going those first few days, help with the pain management, make me do the exercises necessary.... and do the cooking and cleaning.....and help with a shower.  By the 2-3 weeks are up that I am allowed, I ought to be to where I can manage the bathroom, the shower, and then things like cooking, and getting around.  Plus both the guys at PT have said that they believe that I would greatly benefit from doing both at once and they both think I will get even more ankle movement/flex when the knees don't hurt so much.  
So next step is a couple more consultation appts.... try to find a dr that I "click with" that I listen to and feel like he is being straight with me.... and work at building up these knees a bit with this exercycle thing.  I do know that I am weaker there than I thought and realize that it is the weight bearing that has made me do even less than I was thinking I was doing.


----------



## Ridgetop (Oct 17, 2020)

Covid cases _are_ going up again but it seems to be a less severe strain of Covid.   The percentage of deaths much lower than the percentage of new cases reported.  Viruses weaken over time since killing the host is not conducive to spreading the virus which is a living organism.  The virus can't using the host as a breeding ground if it kiills it.  Killing all the hosts means the virus also dies since it cannot propagate itself.  The _majority_ of deaths have been among those people already at high risk through other underlying conditions.  DDIL2's grandfather died of it but he was in late 80's, had TB as a young man and had multiple bouts of pneumonia.  He died back in April on a ventilator in the hospital.  His 80 year old sister got it in late August and recovered completely at home.  We only hear about the deaths in hospital and additional cases which are often skewed from those workers who are required to get multiple Covid tests and have mistaken results.  There are a lot of positive results being reported in error.  Also, those persons who have Covid and are tested multiple times with each test of same person being reported as multiple cases of Covid.  Not to mention the growing number of people that are suspected of having it or have had it and not been tested or reported.  Hopefully Covid is losing strength and is dying out.

Once all the haying is done and the winter sets in you will hopefully be able to get away for the surgery on yiur knees. While you can go to a nursing home for a few weeks, with your knees they have you u0 and walking within a day or two and try to release you within a few days more.  Personally I think your plan of going to a rehab center is the best since you will have daily PT instead of only once a week or so when the visiting therapist can come.  When you get an appointment with the doctor you want, you can check with him about the risks of Covid in rehab.  As long as your health is good (which it must be to do so much physical work around the farm and dairies) you would be at much less risk than a feeble old person with underlying lung, heart, diabetes, obesity, etc. issues.  

Pain can weaken your immunities too as your body uses its resources to fight pain.  Being free of the pain in your knees might increase your immune system.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 18, 2020)

@farmerjan  The doctor that did BJ's joint replacements, knee, shoulder and now hip, is the Director over the joint department of that hospital and they have a wing in the hospital on the 6th floor just for joint patients. He glued the incision this time instead of stitches. He will also do both knees at a time, if it is needed. Keep shopping for a doctor until you find one that meets your needs.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 6, 2020)

BJ went to the appointment with the surgeon today. Everything is good, we go back in 6 weeks. He is not using the cane anymore. We had several things to do, when we got home, he was a little tired, but he is doing great.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 6, 2020)

Tell him I'm happy for him.  Actually for you also since that is part of your success in getting him there.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 7, 2020)

I've made the decision to have my knee surgery next fall. I want his doctor to do the surgery and he retires in 4 years. That gives me a year to do my usual feeder pigs, Dirty Birdies, garden, no steer next year, wind things down and only have horses, dogs, sheep and layer hens for BJ to have to deal with. I'll time ewes breeding so that they are bred and will lamb when I'm recovered. Physical therapy, then I'll be back on full blast, no bad knee to slow me down.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 7, 2020)

BJ has been going nuts. Today I had a task that he could help with. There was a rotten post at the Sheep barn that 2 gates latched on to close them. So he removed the staples that fastened the cow panel to it. Without the cow panel to hold it up, the post fell over. I got post hole diggers and dug a hole, dropped the new post in. We put dirt in the hole and a little water. BJ tamped it in.






We attached the chains for each gate, closed the gates and  latched the gates.

Then he helped me with the creep feeder I was building.





I cut a hole in the front wide enough for the lambs. I caught both of them and pushed them through the hole. They tried to find a way out found the Feed and chowed down. 





The ewes smelled the Feed and tried to get in too. Silly girls!





BJ was so happy to be back outside working and being useful. We had a good day. BJ is back.


----------



## thistlebloom (Nov 7, 2020)

Go BJ! It's so great that he's doing so well already.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 7, 2020)

I know he has to be going nuts being out of action.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 9, 2020)

You can't keep a good man down Bay but you did a great job of it when it was necessary.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 9, 2020)

Glad to see that BJ is up and wanting to do stuff.  Although he has to be careful, the more he does within reason, the faster he gets his strength back  That is wonderful.


----------



## Ridgetop (Nov 10, 2020)

Go BJ!!!  Pnce Bay gets her knee done you will be a *"Power Couple"*!    LOL


----------



## Baymule (Nov 12, 2020)

I try to cover everything in the garden with cardboard and paper feed sacks to help keep weeds down. I never have enough. So yesterday BJ sat in the warm sunshine at the sheep barn, cutting the bottom off feed sacks, cutting them open, rolling up 10 per roll and placing in a big plastic weave dog food bag. Today we may move out to the horse barn and do the same.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 12, 2020)

Baymule said:


> So yesterday BJ sat in the warm sunshine at the sheep barn, cutting the bottom off feed sacks, cutting them open, rolling up 10 per roll


That's a dang good idea.  My DH is constantly asking me if we have to save any more?  Don't  you have enough?  Where are we gonna put 'em?  Are you sure we have to save an y more?

That sounds like a good job for him!


----------



## Ridgetop (Nov 12, 2020)

That sounds like a good idea to do with the bags.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 14, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I try to cover everything in the garden with cardboard and paper feed sacks to help keep weeds down.


The place that make the feed I buy is using woven plastic bags now, no more paper. The compressed pine shavings are also in plastic.


----------



## Ridgetop (Nov 17, 2020)

The woven plastic bags will work as weed deterrents during the winter.  They can also be placed over mulch piles to speed up the process.  They don't deteriorate like the paper bags, but do keep down weed growth like the commercial non-degradable weed cloth does.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 17, 2020)

I used the woven plastic bags one year.   I had placed the bags down and covered them with hay mulch for appearance sake.  Looked wonderful but perhaps I should have taken them up at the end of the season because they literally disintegrated into gazillions of plastic strings.  I cannot explain how many hours I spent pulling those out of the garden.  Never again!


----------



## Ridgetop (Nov 17, 2020)

Yes, you have to remove them before they start to go to pieces.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 17, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I should have taken them up at the end of the season because they literally disintegrated into gazillions of plastic strings. I cannot explain how many hours I spent pulling those out of the garden. Never again!


This! I once made the mistake of putting an old solar pool cover over the garden for the winter hoping to kill off the weeds. The cover was still there in the spring but there were a gazillion little blue plastic dots all over. Never again


----------



## Ridgetop (Nov 17, 2020)

Plastic deteriorates into little tiny scraps that stay in the ground forever.  UGH!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 17, 2020)

No plastics in the garden! Our neighbor texted us that he had just put a bunch of cardboard in his roll off dumpster. He has an A/C business and had just set a bunch of new units. So we went over there and got the cardboard. There is a shop in town that has pumpkins every year and we get the boxes! Triple thick, they are awesome!


----------

